# Haze



## Lord Wilmore (Mar 7, 2014)

Does the 'haze' get worse than this?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

You posted to the General forum, but your question really belongs in the Singapore forum. Perhaps the moderators can move this thread.

Yes, the haze can get much worse in Singapore than the present (March 7, 2014). It was much worse at a couple points in time last year.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

well we can't expect all new members to know their way around 


I've moved it


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I lived in Singapore many years ago and don't remember there ever being a haze.
I guess in the years since I lived there (about 40 years ago) pollution has built up causing the sort of haze they get in parts of China these days.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Singapore has nothing whatsoever to do with the haze. The pollution blows in from Indonesia and occasionally from Malaysia. Singapore's own airborne emissions of particulates and other pollutants have fallen significantly in that time.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

BBCWatcher said:


> Singapore has nothing whatsoever to do with the haze. The pollution blows in from Indonesia and occasionally from Malaysia. Singapore's own airborne emissions of particulates and other pollutants have fallen significantly in that time.


+1

the haze here is from foreign sources ..

btw in 99 or 2000 ? it was so bad employers were told to declare leave ... last year at one time I couldn't see anything more than 100 metres ....

btw Changi was operating as usual ... last year as well as the previous one ... unlike other countries that have shutdown airports ...

either they have all modern gear or changi is on the unhazy end of this little red dot


----------



## Zephyr lim (Mar 20, 2014)

Well....the haze is clear! Last psi reading hovers between 22-41.


----------



## adrien77 (Mar 30, 2014)

Yeah true, this year its really fine, mostly thanks to the wind.
Last year was really bad for instance. It lasted several days with 2 days at a very high toxicity rate (a lot of employers told they employees to stay home), mask were sold out everywhere, you couldn't see 100m in front of you, etc... and it's mainly because there was no wind AT ALL so the haze took his sweet time to pass Singapore.

I've heard that Singapore and Indonesia have made some agreement this year regarding burning stuff/haze ? Anyone has more info on this? Does it mean it's the end of the haze for ever?


----------

